

Ask HN: I'm making an iPhone based Simulation Game. Advice? - taphangum

After spending nearly a day playing this-&#62;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMMnnOp7RU.<p>I thought, wow, if someone made this for a genre i found more interesting i would LOVE it! That genre being music.<p>So, as you all would know. I got started planning how i was gonna make it.<p>I came up with the idea of a sim, based on running a record label. Similar in structure the aforementioned game except i would add a few more things that a music type game, like this would need.<p>I'm completely new to this however and would like some advice on executing it.<p>I've built a landing page: http://beathub.net<p>And have already got some buzz and early signups going.<p>I'd like to know a few things.<p>1. Is the game as far as you understand it, something you would buy?<p>2. What suggestions do you have?<p>3. Do you know any great graphic designers who have experience with games?<p>Thank you in advance<p>Tapha.
======
coryl
Your landing page could have been a lot more attractive, for example writing a
list of game features or things players can do in the game.

It might have been worthwhile to show off some game graphics even though they
don't exist yet, like a couple sprites or backgrounds. I've played Game Dev
Story and its fun. People will pay as long as its enjoyable.

~~~
taphangum
Thanks, i literally just threw it up so that i could get the movement going. I
will be editing it soon though.

------
taphangum
Clickable: <http://beathub.net>

Video mentioned: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMMnnOp7RU>

------
pclark
I'd buy it. Just make it deeper than Game Dev Story.

~~~
taphangum
Thanks, i will try!

